# Dahon front luggage options



## Bodhbh (20 May 2014)

The OH has just suprised me by buying a Dahon D7 Speed on impulse, having no previous interest in cycling. We're just trying to figure out the luggage options and in-short my question is simply - what do other people use for luggage carrying up the front and how do they get along with it?

As I see it there's options:

i) use the Dahon Valet mount to fix Dahon specific luggage bags on the headtube (where do you buy this stuff? I've had a rummage on google)

ii) use a Rixen and Kaul headtube mount for generic luggage options (allows loads of luggage options, but it doesn't look nearly as strong as the Alu Dahon mount, and only a 2-bolt fixing vs Dahon's 3-bolt system),

iii) use a handlebar mounting system (may interfer with fold or not fit around the odd stem clamp, high centre of gravity).

PS were's using a racktop bag for the back already so that's sorted - this is for dayrides and shopping trips btw, not touring.


----------



## Mr Foldy (9 Jun 2014)

Hi. You can source luggage and fixings from Evans. They are pretty damn good. I use Ortlieb front rollers on my rear pannier. Way better than backpacks. If you need to load the front, and some think its the best way, I'd put a front rack on and put ortliebs on it. I don't know if that hurts the fold.
Whatever you decide, enjoy your D7 and good luck.


----------



## Brommyboy (10 Jun 2014)

I would choose the frame fitting options. The luggage does not then turn the front wheel, so is much more stable.


----------



## Bodhbh (13 Jun 2014)

Cheers all ! Regarding the front rollers on the back - it was an option, but the OH wanted the simplicity of a barbag up front...only one thing to pull off the bike at stops.

In the end, I spoke to the CH White in Wiltshire who specalises in Dahon spares. He sells an Alu mount that Tern bikes use, with a Rixen and Kaul lockable fitting. It's fits perfectly onto the Dahon headtube plate, so we went with that in the end. Despite swan-necking upwards a few inches, not a huge amount of clearance between the mount and the front tyre tho - so the first bag we tried up front was too big (21l).


----------



## Low Roller (18 Oct 2014)

Sorry my reply is a bit belated. I have solved this problem using Tern racks from Evans. See my post in Touring and Expeditions. I fettled a simple bracket to get the front rack fixed. After trying it out I also needed to fit a P clip to the rack for strength.
View attachment 59432
View attachment 59432


----------



## Bill (17 Nov 2014)

Low Roller said:


> Sorry my reply is a bit belated. I have solved this problem using Tern racks from Evans. See my post in Touring and Expeditions. I fettled a simple bracket to get the front rack fixed. After trying it out I also needed to fit a P clip to the rack for strength.
> View attachment 59432
> View attachment 59432
> View attachment 59433


----------



## Bill (17 Nov 2014)

I see from your photo you have the larger rear rack fitted? I have just brought one from C.H. White to fit to my Vitesse so I can fit the full size pannier bags off my old tourer. Thankfully there is enough space below my Steve Parry 'touring pannier' bag support arm to fit the bags....the bike looks like a donkey now!


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2017)

I've just bought a brake-mounted front rack for my Dawes Jack (which I think is Dahon-derived) because I sometimes want more than fits in a saddlebag and barbag, I get heel strike with anything but the narrowest rack-top back on the rear rack and a bikepacking-style bag on the bars felt unsteady, as well as awkward to attach/detach.

How are you getting on with your luggage now? Any developments or discoveries?


----------

